# What do I need to smoke cheese



## dittoman1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have Masterbuilt Smoker and want to smoke cheese, what is that thing called you put it on side of smoker and it pumps smoke into smoker, that way it won't melt cheese. 

Thanks Ron


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2016)

Right here my friend!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## foamheart (Apr 8, 2016)

More options and choices......

One of these.....

https://www.masterbuilt.com/coldsmoker.html

Or one of these.....

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Bradley-Cold-Smoke-Adapter/5520281/product.html

Or even one of these......


There are things to consider, like will your smoker draw a draft with min. circulation.

Do you want to use chips, pellets, dust.

I don't know but I think AMAZIN still recommends dust vice pellets.

Just some thoughts.

I have an Amazin tray & expandable oval. I have a Masterbuilt Cold smoke attachment, I don't have a smoke gun. But I understand from Mr. T They are quite handly.

They all work fine, biggest problem is keeping the box cold, its why its normally a mid winter smoke. It didn't even get cold here this winter.


----------



## dittoman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

None of them seems like the one I saw last year, its simple attachment on side of smoker with pump, I think I have to drill hole for that.. Is there anymore others??

Thanks


----------



## hank2000 (Apr 11, 2016)

Masterbuilt cold smoke kit is what u are looking for I have one as well as a pellet tray and a tube.   No drilling needed


----------

